# structural help needed



## civilsid (Apr 4, 2007)

Greetings-

I just took a practice exam and I honestly had no clue on 7 of the 8 structural question but did well throughout the rest. If someone can help explain some structural stuff I can shed some light on Water Resources (primarily) and also other topics (to a lesser degree).

At the risk of someone trying to sell me life insurance or new windows, I will post my contact number here- 928-692-0656

I imagine there are some bridge people out there that don't really know a whole lot about broad crested weirs.

Peace- :brickwall:


----------



## McEngr (Apr 4, 2007)

civilsid said:


> Greetings-
> I just took a practice exam and I honestly had no clue on 7 of the 8 structural question but did well throughout the rest. If someone can help explain some structural stuff I can shed some light on Water Resources (primarily) and also other topics (to a lesser degree).
> 
> At the risk of someone trying to sell me life insurance or new windows, I will post my contact number here- 928-692-0656
> ...


Give us some real questions and we'll try to answer them for you.


----------



## civilsid (Apr 4, 2007)

Most structural questions involve pictures with loads. I guess I can fax or email them somewhere...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

try posting some example problems from the cerm or 6 minute solutions that we might be familiar with (you can say question XX Chapter XX, etc.

I was a C- STR student in college but found the STR part to mainly "look" intimidating on the exam , but was really a paper tiger.

Work the cerm parts that deal with statics, basic moment equations, and take a look at simple beam shear/moment diagrams, in any strength of materials book or the CERM


----------

